# History of Make-up Renaissance



## Kimberleylotr (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone know it een looking for ages on the history of makeup for like renaissance, medieval, roman/ greek etc.. Can anyone help?


----------



## suzukigrrl (Nov 22, 2005)

Try http://www.costumes.org It is a page for theatrical costuming and includes articles on historical costuming makeup and hair. I love that site and I always check there first if I need to do any sort of costume research.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Nov 23, 2005)

thank you very much


----------

